# vmblock module complaining about final_putname

## rbaprado

From dmesg:

```

[   42.539994] vmblock: Unknown symbol final_putname (err 0)

```

From emerge:

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1

 * Removing app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1 from moduledb.

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.7.0-gentoo ...

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.7.0-gentoo/misc/vmblock.ko needs unknown symbol final_putname   [ ok ]

```

I tried googling  for final_putname but got nothing  :Sad: 

Any ideas?

----------

## s4e8

This due to kernel api change. You need export the final_getname() and patch vmblock abit. Because newer workstation/player use vmware-vmblock-fuse, so you can ignore it and live with the buggy vmblock.ko.

----------

